# Australia



## zedsonata (Dec 24, 2007)

.


----------



## RedRascal (Dec 7, 2007)

1 hour or so from Brisbane myself.

on a sub note ,,,,.... Australia rocks


----------



## zedsonata (Dec 24, 2007)

There are quite a few Australians on here I've noticed.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

zedsonata said:


> There are quite a few Australians on here I've noticed.


Most is Americans followed by Canadians followed by Australians followed by UK.


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm from the great boring city of Canberra.

Will hopefully be moving to Brisbane or Melbourne later though...


----------



## nenad (Jan 3, 2008)

Im from Sydney. I'ts a great place to be in summer.


----------



## zedsonata (Dec 24, 2007)

Perth is a crap hole. The only place crappier is Adelaide.


----------



## Durgrim (Jan 6, 2008)

zedsonata said:


> Perth is a crap hole. The only place crappier is Adelaide.


I'll take your word for that, seeing as I've never been outside of WA.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm from Sydney! I :heart it.


----------



## durian (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm from Melb!


----------



## frodobo (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, I'm a Kiwi and I'm damned if I can find another Kiwi on this site. So, goddammit, I'm resorting to making contact with my aussie neighbours! lol. 
If any of you guys or ladies want chat about SP or films or relationships, please send me an email: [email protected]
I've got Yahoo messenger but am jsut not conversant with it yet but would certainly be willing to go through the learning routine. 
I'm creative, write screenplays, and, oh yes, suffer from bloody [email protected]#king SP. 
I drop in to Oz quite regularly, so if we got on, maybe we could meet up sometime. I'm so ridiculously sick of being alone with this thing, and I shouldn't have to be because I'm lots of bloody fun really. :b 
Go on , say hi.
Chris


----------



## bluey` (Mar 18, 2008)

Im from ... i hate to say it (Adelaide..: ( ) lol..

I moved to Sydney last yr but things happened that ultimatley resorted in me going back to the dreaded SAust..

Im wanting to move back sometime this year towards the inner western suburbs.

Id really love to get to know any Sydney like minded people, i need friends!!! :troll lol


----------



## frodobo (Mar 13, 2008)

The Kiwi here again. Hey, what's with all this Adelaide put-down? It's receiving a huge promotion on the tele over here. Looks pretty nice to me.
Chris


----------



## Justin_Case (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm from Brissy


----------



## swtpea (Mar 15, 2008)

:kiss 
Not from Australia. . .but I LOVE the accent! 

Always wanted to visit and see a real kangaroo.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

perth atm.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

Just moved back to Sydney after a year overseas and I love it here.

I do wish I had caught a bit more of summer so I could surf without my bloody steamer early morning though.


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm from Melbourne.


----------



## bluey` (Mar 18, 2008)

> The Kiwi here again. Hey, what's with all this Adelaide put-down? It's receiving a huge promotion on the tele over here. Looks pretty nice to me.
> Chris


lol .. well okay its not that bad .. but its just kind of for old people more than young .. even though young things are kind of scarey!lol

Its all about the eastern states.. :b

Im looking for a flatmate at the moment in Sydney ~ inner west region just incase any like minded people here are in anyway in the same boat at all..
a female pref.

Also any girlfriends - i need girlfriends ~ tho im shy and trying to step out of the social phobic mode :eek ..

from Sydney.. :yes :no ...

im finding and trying to acknowledge that things arent as scarey as you think they are.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

*waves* I'm a girl from Sydney... You can be my friend :yes


----------



## bluey` (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow! : ))

Do you mind me asking what area, not to be nosey or anything..lol


----------



## frenchie (Mar 27, 2008)

im aussie!!
living in canberra but from sydney originally..moved last year for uni.


----------



## St0ne (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm from Hobart, if anyone is interested in chatting my msn is [email protected]


----------



## kelso (Apr 23, 2008)

Anyone from Esk or near there who has an interest in anything "bush" eg. horses, cattle, seeing different country, gardening, walking, hunting?


----------



## Shygi (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello People im from melbourne an i would love to have a SA friend to talk to about things as knowone knows that i have it an it is slowly getting worse, it would be a little nerv racking at first, but what the hell thought i would give it a go. So if anyone from melbourne wants to meet up please message me.


----------



## littleblacckcat (Apr 10, 2006)

hi im from perth. feel free to msg me


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

Bout an hours north of Sydney


----------



## kelso (Apr 23, 2008)

Righto, all jokes aside. Is there anyone out there within cooee of Esk which is South East Queensland?
I really do have to deal with this SA and would appreciate others to talk to, male or female, doesn't matter. I am real keen to "get out there and do that" but need, quite frankly, backup.
Get in touch with me will you and perhaps we can back each up. I am a very positive person.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

melbourne representin


----------



## Peachy85 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey im from Adelaide, place is alright unless you live in the suburb of Elizabeth.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

kelso said:


> Righto, all jokes aside. Is there anyone out there within cooee of Esk which is South East Queensland?
> I really do have to deal with this SA and would appreciate others to talk to, male or female, doesn't matter. I am real keen to "get out there and do that" but need, quite frankly, backup.
> Get in touch with me will you and perhaps we can back each up. I am a very positive person.


Esk you say?...Do you happen to know the Kransky Sisters? :b

Oh and sorry but I'm in Melbourne


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

BRISBANE! Holla


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi, I'm in Melbourne


----------



## calexandre (Apr 10, 2009)

Not from Oz but anything from Oz is fun and I'm just 1000km north of ya.

G'day mates :3


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

<<< S.E Melbourne. Hating it. Want to move back to Sunshine Coast so so badly. 

Anyone in Melb feel free to msg me if ya wants to meet up. No pressure. Ill prolly cancel 20 times before we actually meet up. But EVENTUALLY we shall meet. LOL. Its a slow process. :um

I think its great having an Aussie thread. :squeeze


----------



## eladamrine (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey! Great to see lots of aussies, i'm from Sydney.


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm from Melbourne.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Im from the Hunter Valley NSW.


----------



## Seth26 (Apr 5, 2009)

Brisbane here. If anyone wants to meet up..if we must drink or something to be more chillled I'm cool with that too. Then we can go pick fights with extroverts.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Brisbane also, should organise a meet-up at some stage.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm near Melbourne myself.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm from and in Melbourne.:boogie


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

There is alot of us here, its amazing we've all found the one forum.  Its so cold here right now. *Dreams of North Queensland*:rain


----------



## aviationboy (Jan 9, 2009)

Just found this.

Brisbane  always like to meet new people, msg me if you're nearby!


----------



## mrb (Jun 22, 2009)

Gold Coast here.


----------



## RockNRoll Dream (Jul 12, 2009)

Inner Western Sydney, thinking of either moving into shared accommodation or buying a unit a bit further west before the end of the year.

I've been to Melbourne, too, and absolutely loved it - I'm even considering moving there once the job market picks up a bit.


----------



## northernlight (Jul 12, 2009)

Sydney here  Thinking of spending some time in Melbs though.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

I'm from Perth. My footy team is the Freo Dockers who just got pumped by 117 points and scored only 1 goal on the weekend.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm from Brisbane.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Melbourneeee


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

canberra

i actually like it, though


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm from Brisbane


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

canberra


----------



## RockNRoll Dream (Jul 12, 2009)

fingertips said:


> canberra
> 
> i actually like it, though


I like Canberra, too, it's got a lot of culture, a nice atmosphere and it's close to nature. I just wish it was easier to get to!


----------



## ItemEleven (Apr 1, 2009)

Melbourne.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Melbourne, yo.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Just outside of Melbourne


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

WOW Soo many of us! Yep still in Melbourne last time I checked LOL. Any NT people here? I envy you. My fave state me thinks. Second QLD. Had the privilge of living in both those states for a year. My bf is from the Sunshine Coast. I wish I never left that place! Only reason Im still here is coz the man is doing a 4 year apprenticeship thats almost finished. Now we're tied down here for another few years. Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. Had plans of moving back to QLD. Maybe Brisbane. But I suppose Ill hold on for some more years.:mum


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

^ Ohhhh I love Queensland!
I'm going to move there, the first chance I get!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

We need more Brisbanites, not even enough here to have a meet, tisk tisk.

Weather is being a big random though with monday supposed to be 33C...... 33C IN WINTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

/runs


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

^ 33?!

Australian Weather is so weird.. It's only meant to be 10C where I live on Monday, with chance of storms!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Want to swap weather????


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

33 in winter... now thats what Im talkin bout! The sun just comes out for 5 minutes here to tease us, if you dont catch it, you become vitamin d deficient and get winter depression! yay! Today is sunny, but the windchill makes it freazing! Anything below 28 is not worth going outside for. LOL.
So we get a week a year of above 35, meh!.. I enjoyed that week long of 45 - 49 we had. Although the fires was bad.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

haha sure Ospi, I'd be glad to swap weather! Only until it gets closer to Summer 

And yeah, I found out I am Vitamin D deficient! haha, stupid Melbourne weather.

I didn't enjoy that week of high temps lol, my house was amongst the bushfires, we almost lost it.. I hate really hot weather, I prefer winter over summer.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Northern beaches Sydney. Weather is finally starting to get nice again.


----------



## Aza (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm from Newcastle


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Aza said:


> I'm from Newcastle


I once went there and I got a sausage roll from a bakery and went for a toilet stop in a servo, that is all I remember lol.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm from Newcastle too, well almost. Im a little bit north in a nice place called Maitland.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Aurora said:


> So we get a week a year of above 35, meh!.. I enjoyed that week long of 45 - 49 we had. Although the fires was bad.


The train delays that week was horrible! I waited an hour just to get home from the city on those days 
It's so cold right now, the winds and rain were pretty bad yesterday too.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Weather is being a big random though with monday supposed to be 33C...... 33C IN WINTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> /runs


yeah! whats with that?


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Whereabouts in Melbs are all you folks? A surprising number!


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Pocketfox said:


> Whereabouts in Melbs are all you folks? A surprising number!


The immigrant capital of the South East << its little India/China/Tibet/Iraq/Afgan/Sudan/Ethiopia all in one place! .. moving to the Outer South East in December.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Where's that? I have a feeling I'm close or in the centre of it ^^; Incidently my parents were also immigrants.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Ospi said:


> We need more Brisbanites, not even enough here to have a meet, tisk tisk.
> 
> /runs


How many of us are there, 5 or so?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Judi said:


> The train delays that week was horrible! I waited an hour just to get home from the city on those days


Ahh, that week sucked so bad. I actually took the week off work because I knew the trains would do that and (I know this is lame) I don't like driving my car in hot weather, I'm afraid it will damage it. Am getting a bit nervous about this summer after last year, it's not like global warming is going to ease up. At least being a student I don't really have to be anywhere in summer, I can stay home whenever. I live near the Dandenong ranges, if there are fires I'll be able to see them from my kitchen.

*freaks out*

Still, I feel good at the moment, spring is awesome.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm from Melbourne too, northern suburbs.


----------



## SixFigures (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Aussies!!!
Im from Sydney.... however by the looks of things most people seem to be either from Melbourne or Brisbane.


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

Another Melbourne person here. Towards the peninsula myself.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Kitsch said:


> Would that be somewhere near Dandenong?


I am tipping so :lol

I am from a place called Chelsea in the south eastern suburbs of Melbourne.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

*


----------



## tarkz (Sep 18, 2009)

melbs


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

Is it just me, or has Melbourne become a Social Anxiety hotspot?


----------



## wishiwasinvisible (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm in WA...Nice to see there's quite a few Aussie peeps on here


----------



## dan14 (Sep 3, 2009)

I grew up in country victiria, a beut town called stawell, been in perth for a few years but about to move to inisfail qld, cant wait...:clap


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Genelle said:


> ^ 33?!
> 
> Australian Weather is so weird.. It's only meant to be 10C where I live on Monday, with chance of storms!


Lucky!!! I love cold weather.

When I travelled to Melbourne and stayed in the CBD last christmas (summer), It was 17* and stuff where as in Brisbane it was 32. 
So good + down in melbourne you don't have the humidity which you get up here.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't understand why you guys from Melbourne don't meet up. It doesn't look like it would be a problem.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

^ That's cause we're all too shy, lol. 
It think because not all the Melbourne people are active all at once


----------



## The Storm (May 11, 2009)

I'm from the Bellarine Peninsula- about an hour out of Melbourne


----------



## xerwb2 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm in south east Melbourne. There's quite a few of us, it would seem.


----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

Another Brisbane dweller here! I think that brings our number to double digits?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

cabos said:


> Another Brisbane dweller here! I think that brings our number to double digits?


just when i thought i was the only female here in brisbane. 

please be my friend, haha. :b


----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> just when i thought i was the only female here in brisbane.
> 
> please be my friend, haha. :b


Hello! *hug* Good to see you, too


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yay for more Brisbanites. We need a meet one day in the not too distant future.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

^ You should! Try to beat us Melbournites to it  There should be a meet at least somewhere in Australia!


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey, I'm new and from Brissy as well.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

chosen_one said:


> Hey, I'm also from melbourne, inner south east suburbian. There seems to be quite a few other melbournians here...maybe we should all gather or something..


Well I've been posting out the fliers, my friend, just not recieving too many replies at this early stage.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Let's just all meet up @ once. For an American based site there are heaps of aussies here. God bless yaz!

I wonder how it would be like, probably no different to regular strangers from a book club or something meeting up.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Would it be easier if ALL Aussie SAers went to one place? Maybe then there'd be enough interest. Like sydney for example, the interstate SAers could stay in Hostels, it'd be a good exposure experience 

How many replies have you got so far for Melbounians, Jaiyyson?


----------



## shypaige (Jun 29, 2009)

i'm in melbourne. message me if u like!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome Paige!


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

Judi said:


> Would it be easier if ALL Aussie SAers went to one place? Maybe then there'd be enough interest. Like sydney for example, the interstate SAers could stay in Hostels, it'd be a good exposure experience


lol sounds awesome. add some booze and it'll be just like schoolies :drunk

does anyone from brisbane want to meet up?


----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

Oneiros said:


> lol sounds awesome. add some booze and it'll be just like schoolies :drunk
> 
> does anyone from brisbane want to meet up?


I'd be way too nervous to go, but I'd love to hear everyone's stories if this does ever happen.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oneiros said:


> lol sounds awesome. add some booze and it'll be just like schoolies :drunk
> 
> does anyone from brisbane want to meet up?


maybe.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Make it after 25th Nov and I am there.


----------



## dan14 (Sep 3, 2009)

mixolydian said:


> I'm from Perth. My footy team is the Freo Dockers who just got pumped by 117 points and scored only 1 goal on the weekend.


 dockers suck sooooo bad, go the mighty bomers hehe.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Judi said:


> How many replies have you got so far for Melbounians, Jaiyyson?


One so far, I believe. Nice round number.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

*La Ribbon*
*durian*
*redstardude*
*Shygi*
*Zen Mechanics*
*rumjungle*
*Braxietel*
*Aurora*
*Holly Short*
*Pocketfox*
*JS86*
*Tez*
*ItemEleven*
*pyramidsong*
*Genelle*
*Judi*
*Kitsch*
*ktbare*
*ConfirmedConfusion*
*tarkz*
*The Storm*
*xerwb2*
*chosen one*
*shypaige*
*Smitten*

That's 25 from Melbourne alone. One would assume more than enough for a solid meet, even if only a dozen off the list make an appearance.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Maybe some of them are shy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bloody hell, probs the most in one area on the whole site. Get your act together Melbourne!!!!


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

So organised O_O; that's more in Melbourne I thought...


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll be in Melbourne early in 2010...:yes
I'd love to meet some people, I can't get enough of the accent.


----------



## CleptaK (May 8, 2009)

cookie said:


> I'm from the great boring city of Canberra.


Me too  I'm on the southside


----------



## CleptaK (May 8, 2009)

Holey moley, I didn't even look at the date of the post I replied too! *blushes* 

Any other Canberrans around? Or anyone from Sydney - Inner West?


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> maybe.





Ospi said:


> Make it after 25th Nov and I am there.


ok awesome! Can one of you guys post a thread in the meetups section? I'd do it, except that i'm a noob here, and would probably damage the rep of the meetup, haha.

it's worth a try i reckon. there are heaps of nice places in brissy to get together - south bank, botanical gardens, etc...


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

CleptaK said:


> Any other Canberrans around?


i'm surprised there's been five of us in this thread, actually


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm from Sydney, south-west.

So many aussies it's crazy! I bet I'd meet half of ya'll and you'd seem PERFECTLY normal to me! Altho likewise could be said in my case


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

im from sydney too! yay! aussies! lol. so many americans on these types of sites! not that its a bad thing, but at least there are people close to home!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Pretty active aussie section which is awesome


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

matty said:


> Pretty active aussie section which is awesome


geez, another person from brisbane. we're going to take over soon..


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes please take over the world and then bring me back with you to Australia. 
Please...
I said please...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Yes please take over the world and then bring me back with you to Australia.
> Please...
> I said please...


sorry, we can't do that. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

well we can, but you will be bringing us drinks and food on the beach.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Macca's?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Nah, too much maccas. Alcoholic beverages with little umbrellas in them and lots of fresh fruit.

Lah?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Anything you need, sir.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

One more from Perth...North Side =), I'm surprised there's so many SA'ers from Oz, who would of thought in between all the blue tank tops, thongs, pubs, bbq's, sport fans, beer and beaches laid a few of us lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Wehttam said:


> One more from Perth...North Side =), I'm surprised there's so many SA'ers from Oz, who would of thought in between all the blue tank tops, thongs, pubs, sport fans, beer and beaches laid a few of us lol


geez, i know what you mean. :lol


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought that's why there's so many of us, there's too much pressure to conform D:
Isn't there a midground? :/


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Judi said:


> I thought that's why there's so many of us, there's too much pressure to conform D:
> Isn't there a midground? :/


Nail on the head.

Pokeherpro, you from canada? I will swap you. please??


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

matty said:


> Nail on the head.
> 
> Pokeherpro, you from canada? I will swap you. please??


he's actually my slave and lives in my basement, if you must know.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

matty said:


> Nail on the head.
> 
> Pokeherpro, you from canada? I will swap you. please??


Deal but you gotta buy my ticket there...I'm poor.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> he's actually my slave and lives in my basement, if you must know.


Wake up...you're dreaming. :b


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a family of Canadians in my basement. As I was throwing them down the stairs they kept saying "what's this all aboot!?" and I couldn't stop laughing.

Oh yeah is the Sydney meet-up not possible?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Lol. I'm from Canada but my heart is definitely in Melbourne.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Wake up...you're dreaming. :b


geez, breaking my heart again. :cry


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Haha, wutevah! (That's how Aussies say whatever:lol) 
I reckon I ain't one of the two bloke's that could break your heart.


Pretty good eh? I'll fit right in.


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> Haha, wutevah! (That's how Aussies say whatever:lol)
> I reckon I ain't one of the two bloke's that could break your heart.
> 
> Pretty good eh? I'll fit right in.


haha..it takes more than speaking a little bit of aussie to be truly aussie. you need alcohol in your blood, sand in your pants and a seriously seriously carefree attitude. lol. oh and who could forget a few pairs of thongs. jks jks.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Now why would I need a type of women's underwear in order to truly be an Aussie? (I know you mean a type of footwear, no worries lol.) 
Lol. I don't drink, I don't much like the feeling of sand in my pants, but I do have a carefree attitude. I think I'm just going to marry an Australian, it's a lot quicker and easier.
I'm so jealous you guys live where you do.


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

lol. yeah my friend from canada was going to marry an aussie while she was over here so she could stay. she actually had a fair few takers. and i do have to admit aus is pretty awesome. i love living here.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I heard Canada wasn't too bad why do y'all want to be down here?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I actually believe Canada and Australia are kinda similar, especially with the unique culture, the accents, and the beautiful women. 
I like an Aussie girl and I've become friends with a few on here, so why do I want to go there? The people, the heat, and of course, the kangaroo's.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

culture, what culture? pfft.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

If you want to recognize the uniqueness of your countries culture, go to America...you'll go back home and see it all differently.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

After being Away from Aus for a few months I can honestly say it is one of the most over governed, politically correct, goodie two-shoes, nanny states going around.

That being said I do love it.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Ospi said:


> After being Away from Aus for a few months I can honestly say it is one of the most over governed, politically correct, goodie two-shoes, nanny states going around.
> 
> That being said I do love it.


Haha yup.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

Aus is awesome, it offers the freedom to do whatever you want =), thats the main thing everyone loves about it.

I was born here but grew up in Spain, its a nightmare!, Europe in general is full of gossip and judgement and I was in a little town so it was worse.

The only thing I would like Australia to have is a richer culture, as in, Theaters, Literature, Interesting History, Art (forgive me but I have yet to see the art in aboriginal paintings), Movies (it has a handful of films but thats it), Circuses (you should see the ones in Europe), but it's still a new country so I guess we'll have to rely on the mix of cultures we have (mostly in Perth its Asian though due to its proximity with it).

I just came back from a 3 month trip to Spain and it was terrible, people just walking in and out of the house, noises everywhere lol, Europe is torture for SAD'ers...thats why eccentricness is more accepted in English speaking countries so I wouldn't change Australia for the world =D


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> If you want to recognize the uniqueness of your countries culture, go to America...you'll go back home and see it all differently.


I've been to both america and canada, and both seemed pretty awesome to me, I guess it just depends on what part you live in.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh I like America, but it's got nothing on Canada or Australia, or any history-rich European country. America is a melting pot.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> I like an Aussie girl and I've become friends with a few on here, so why do I want to go there? The people, the heat, and of course, the kangaroo's.


I was watching a documentary with kangaroos in it recently, and I never really thought about it but those roos are one the most ridiculous looking animals I've seen in my opinion. Especially standing tall on their legs with their tiny arms just dangling.


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

I love Australia but my observations of it to be quite insecure as a nation. Like its been said little in the way of easily definable culture exists. I think the clincher is our obsession in sports and the media's reporting style towards Europe and the States. If Australia is mentioned even ever so briefly its reported. I've seen a few journalists make the observation that Australia maybe seeks approval too much. 

Anyway carn' the Aussies.


----------



## amybabyy (Jun 4, 2013)

ive been on the sunshine coast for 3 years, originally from San Diego, CA and currently residing in brisbane. Sunny coast is beautiful .. i love it! no traffic .. amazing beaches and QLD has amazing weather


----------



## Bestseller (Jun 13, 2013)

Gold Coast


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

Wehttam said:


> Aus is awesome, it offers the freedom to do whatever you want =), thats the main thing everyone loves about it.
> 
> I was born here but grew up in Spain, its a nightmare!, Europe in general is full of gossip and judgement and I was in a little town so it was worse.
> 
> ...


We should swap! lol

I was born in Perth, Australia.. i spent 8 months around Europe last year, a month of that was actually in Spain. I felt like i had found the culture that i was so desperately seeking and could not find in Australia..

Im probably going to get some weird stares for this; but i actually like the more traditional views Europe holds; society feels like it's built around a very old base of values that originated with the church and religion; the values instilled through this seem to have permeated the culture and it has evolved to what is represented today..

Australia has an incredible amount of freedom of speech, it's more eccentric and laid back.. but i feel as a whole society is struggling with an identity crisis due to a lack of culture which is no fault of it's own.. we are still a very young country.. but after spending time abroad and coming back i feel that we as a country, and as a society are still 'defining ourselves' just as America is to a lesser degree.

But you know what, it's like that old saying 'The grass is always greener'. I think in general we seek out what we're missing.. we need that balance.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm about 1 1/2 hours east from Melb and I defiantly do think Australia is one of the better places to live in the world. To any fellow Aussies s end me a msg if ya would like to chat and make new friends


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

scooby said:


> I was watching a documentary with kangaroos in it recently, and I never really thought about it but those roos are one the most ridiculous looking animals I've seen in my opinion. Especially standing tall on their legs with their tiny arms just dangling.


They may look funny but they pull their weight as our main source of transportation.


----------



## Justanothersmurfinhell (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm from Townsville Qld, Hi All


----------

